# Input issue for car ampos please help!



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, I just wired up an amp in my friends car and when I use a line out converter from the factory headunit, I get nice loud sound.

Issue is that when I use a rca -> 3.5mm jack as the input for the amp and I connect an ipod or computer to it, I get almost no sound. Even if I turn up the gain and the computer or ipod is on max, I get very little sound.

The rca -> 3.5mm is a red/white/yellow wire if that makes a difference compared to the red/white wire.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone help me on this? I got a regular RCA to 3.5mm cable and it still sounds kinda bad. The sub isnt being pushed like it's supposed to


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

You'll get more answers if you post this in the correct section (car audio).

My guess is that your sources dont put out the same voltage as your headunit > converter is puting out. Thus, the head unit sounds better and louder while the very weak signal from your ipod does not. If you had a preamp or line driver between the ipod and amp it would probably fare much better.

Have you tried swapping the 3.5mm to RCA cable to the other imputs on the amp to see if the problem stays ? Have you tried a new cable?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I put it here becaise I am using the setup as my computer sub for now
I have tried another cable, and I also think it has to do with a weak signal. How can I make the signal higher?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

A small preamp to boost the signal should work. You can find them on ebay pretty cheap. Possibly a headphone amplifier.


----------

